# Ceiling cracks in manufactured home



## haleyjfab (Jan 27, 2020)

Cracks go down what I would assume is the drywall seam as they are all the same distance apart and run the length of the ceiling. They seem worse now that it’s winter. Also appears to be a slight bulge? Happening in every room.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Sounds like you have movement like truss lift.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks like the drywall is run in the same direction as the truss, and there is no flex in that direction.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Is this a manufactured home [installed with a crane] or a mobile home? I don't recall any of the mobile homes I've worked on having a drywall ceiling. I don't know what the material is on the newer ones but it's some type of plastic/vinyl product. I have added screws and covered them and the crack with caulking - not a great fix but all I knew to do. If it's drywall a better fix can be done.


----------



## haleyjfab (Jan 27, 2020)

It is a double wide thats joined together but I’m not sure of how it was manufactured/set up it was done in 2013, not by me though I just purchased it 2 months ago.. it is on block foundation.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you looking for a solution or just pointing out the issue?
If you want to "fix" this you may be able to apply thinner drywall right on top of what is there....perpendicular to the existing. Even if you patch what is there it may come back in time. Any chance the drywall has come loose? Can you push up on it at all? A bulge usually indicates either water damage, not enough fasteners or too large a span between joists.
Maybe they forgot to use adhesive.


----------



## haleyjfab (Jan 27, 2020)

I am definitely looking to fix it, it’s driving me crazy.


----------



## haleyjfab (Jan 27, 2020)

This is the other side of the ceiling, they are vaulted and there are 3 of these cracks on this side as well.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd be leery of adding drywall on top of the existing ceiling cover. Mobiles are notorious for using light weight structures. I'm not sure about double wides but single wides use 1x2s for truss material. Most modern day mobile homes use 1/4" drywall on the walls. It would be nice to identify what the ceiling material is.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

mark sr said:


> It would be nice to identify what the ceiling material is.


Poke a hole in it.
Then you can determine what it is made of.
But let me ask you this. Many mobile homes come with warranties.
Any chance yours falls in that category? Structure is often a 10 year warranty.
Look at the name plate and do some research. Perhaps you have some recourse there.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Before I'd poke a hole that would need to be patched I'd remove a ceiling light. You should be able to tell something between the ceiling material and the electrical box.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

mark sr said:


> Before I'd poke a hole that would need to be patched I'd remove a ceiling light. You should be able to tell something between the ceiling material and the electrical box.


Wish I would have thought of that. :thumbup:


----------

